# Got Dolphined in Destin!



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

I've lost fish to sharks before, but this morning was a first--I lost two Spanish Mackerel to a dolphin. I had flipper chase another that I got in. I thought one was going to spool me, but eventually I got my lure back with a piece of mackerel head still on the hook. I still put a couple of 16 inch size smacks in the cooler, so it was a good trip, but the dolphin thing is definitely a new one for me. In my limited experience fishing down here usually when the dolphins show up the fish quit biting or run to structure--I guess it makes sense they'd chomp one off a hook, but feeling one take off with my fish was definitely an experience. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh yeah!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They ate some 10# Snapper last weekend and a Shark got 3/4 of a nice Gag. Hated to have to throw it back to reward them. Would've made a few Grouper Samiches!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We lose Kings, Spanish, cigar minnows, bait sized hardtails to Flipper off the pier all the time. Only 2 things they will not eat are LYs and remoras.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

And Triggers!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i hate those little bastards. you're description of one taking your fish was dead on. they will snatch the fish without the hook and take off. you're spooled if they don't bite the fish in half.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BIG fish, eat little fish...


----------



## Brick88slam (Jun 19, 2020)

I was over there in Destin yesterday as well. The dolphins were everywhere! Eventually the bite shut off completely.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Flipper is a Democrat. He wants you to do all the work, then give the fruit of your efforts to him.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> BIG fish, eat little fish...


big mammals eat little fish. lol.
jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Do any of you remember big Joe and the Pensacola beach pier? We used to feed him bonito’s on a regular basis. This is way before the Filipino’s moved into our area.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Do any of you remember big Joe and the Pensacola beach pier? We used to feed him bonito’s on a regular basis. This is way before the Filipino’s moved into our area.


Old Joe the hammerhead? I remember him well. We nev r worried about sharks when we were surfing because when Joe was around, no other sharks would come close to the pier..


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

Ha, I'm glad to hear it's not just me and it's a common thing...guess I should throw a couple extra spools of braid in my tackle box just so I don't getting a fishing trip ruined by losing all my light set-ups.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

For those who are confused about Joe, Joe was 12 or 13 feet of Greater Hammerhead shark. His territory was the pier and he was well fed on king Mack carcasses and whole bonito and sometimes blacktops and sandbar sharks that invaded his territory. None of us local surfers we're afraid of Joe, but he sure freaked out non-local surfers and more than a few tourists.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

He would visit Navarre pier also.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Loss of a few fishes, the cost of a good fishing trip. I bet your trip was still more enjoyable than going to work Monday. The Blackfish (pilot whales) used to take fish off line also, but it entertained the folks we had onboard.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> He would visit Navarre pier also.


I heard that, but I think that was a different shark. I never had Joe hit a king I was fighting, but the one at Navarre got a bunch of Kings I was fighting. Those were the good old days...Navarre was a cement pier and PB pier was wood and a lot shorter than now...but off the SE corner of PB pier was the " honey hole". If you could get a bait out that far, you were going to get hit by a king.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> We lose Kings, Spanish, cigar minnows, bait sized hardtails to Flipper off the pier all the time. Only 2 things they will not eat are LYs and remoras.


Don't forget Trigger Fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You can find at least 5 bite marks on every Dolphin in the GOM from Triggers.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> You can find at least 5 bite marks on every Dolphin in the GOM from Triggers.


They deserve it.


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

TBAR_94 said:


> Ha, I'm glad to hear it's not just me and it's a common thing...guess I should throw a couple extra spools of braid in my tackle box just so I don't getting a fishing trip ruined by losing all my light set-ups.


I wouldn’t call it “common”. I’ve been fishing, a lot, out of PCola for 35 years and yes, I’ve had flipper take my fish, play with my fish, and once had to chase him down to “try” and recover my lure. But way over 90% of the time , even if he and his buds are in the area, I get my fish in without having to fight him too. After all these years I still love watching them almost as much as fishing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

FISH ON ! said:


> I wouldn’t call it “common”. I’ve been fishing, a lot, out of PCola for 35 years and yes, I’ve had flipper take my fish, play with my fish, and once had to chase him down to “try” and recover my lure. But way over 90% of the time , even if he and his buds are in the area, I get my fish in without having to fight him too. After all these years I still love watching them almost as much as fishing.


Way common off the piers. We have days when you cannot get a king or a Spanish in before Flipper gets him...or keep a bait in the water unless it is an LY.


----------

